

Blossom 1.0.0-beta.1 (SproutCore 3 candidate) - erichocean
https://gist.github.com/83ac249f80f3fbc12855

======
tree_of_item
I'm excited about people finally taking the leap and ditching HTML/CSS for web
applications. It's ridiculous that we have to hack around a model that was
designed for documents in order to write the kinds of interactive applications
people expect today.

Take the browser and cut the cruft of HTML and CSS: what you're left with is a
cross-platform JavaScript runtime with high quality graphics, audio, and
networking libraries with a built in database. There's no reason such an
environment couldn't compete with "native" applications.

Once WebGL and the audio APIs are supported on mobile devices with two or more
cores things are going to get very fun.

------
DennisP
"Blossom is licensed under the GPLv3 for non-commercial use; commercial
licenses will be available soon"

Is there anything in GPLv3 that would disallow a commercial website using the
library?

(Blossom can also be used to generate native mobile apps, in which case you
obviously need to buy a license for closed-source apps.)

